# Can you predict the shade of a bay foal?



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just curious - is there a strong relation to the colour a bay foal is when born and the colour as an adult? Can you tell by looking at a foal whether he's going to be a bright blood bay, for example, or a darker bay?

Do the colours of his parents give any indication if neither is brown or bay?

We have a light red dun QH in foal to an apparently homozygous black Friesian. Sounds like chances are good the foal will be either Bay or Bay Dun, so I was wondering whether it's possible to know what kind of bay you'll wind up with.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Short version... No.


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

That's what I figured, but it seemed worth asking. Thanks!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You have a chance with the pregnant mare of black, grullo, bay, bay dun, red and red dun. Unless you know the color genetics of both the sire and the dam there there is no way to tell what you are getting.

There are no predictors on what shade of a color a horse will be. All of that is a crap shoot. 

This is the reason if you want a certain color/shade, you are better off buying than breeding (not aimed at you op).


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm just asking questions to keep my mind occupied while we wait. The vet said she was due early March and still nothing..

Apparently this mare was housed with a yearling Friesian colt for a few months but "is absolutely not in foal, the colt is too young". We found out shortly after buying her from the meat man that she was almost 6 months along.

I'm just hoping for a healthy foal. I'm also hoping it's not one of those Friesian mixes that just looks funny their entire lives. Fortunately the mare has really nice conformation, and she and her parents all have good performance histories. My friend looked her up with the AQHA - I wish I'd thought to ask her what colour the mare's parents were. Hopefully the colt that bred her has a similar background.

The mare also has some serious temperament issues, but one thing at a time.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Could we see a pic of the mare? I'm just curious to see her conformation


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll see if I can get one this evening after work


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Asking questions is _always _a good thing. If I came across as it being a bad thing, that wasn't my intention. The part about buy a specific color was just a general statement and not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

No, no, not at all! I just wanted to explain a bit where I'm coming from.

I'm very new to all of this - I've only been working with horses about 18 months and I'm completely new to the foal thing. So believe me, there will be TONS of questions. I'm fortunate to be surrounded by great trainers and instructors though.

For example, I've been told this mare has good conformation but I have no idea what to look for myself.


----------

